# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - application =

## edspace

> application = aplikacion, program





> Application => Aplikacion, Aplikim (psh. Aplikime Kompjuterike)



Në mos gabohem, prapashtesa -acion tregon një veprim afatgjatë që kryhet vazhdimisht, ndërsa fjala Aplikim më duket si një veprim që kryhet vetëm njëherë. Application e kompjuterave kryejnë punë të vazhduar, prandaj aplikacion më duket si më i përshtatshëm nga kuptimi. Ndonjë gjuhëtar mund të na sqarojë më mirë kuptimin e fjalës aplikim dhe aplikacion.

----------

